# modlitwa wiernych



## Michelle Green

Hello, 
Could you help me with this question?
What does "modlitwa wiernych" mean?
Does it mean "faithful prayer"?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## zaffy

Here in Poland, we have it during each mass, right after the sermon. This is a set of 4-6 very short prayers. We just pray for the Church, for the congregation, for any current issues like recent victims of the tsunami or a dozen miners who died tragically recently, and finally for all the people present during the mass.
Eg,

1."Let's pray for the divine Church so that it could help us find the way to eternity ". And the people reply: "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
2. "Let's pray for the dead miners so that Lord welcomes them all in the divine kingdom" "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
3."Let's pray for peace in the Middle East". "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
4."Let's pray for us all so that we could find love and peace". "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
General Intercessions - Wikipedia


----------



## Michelle Green

zaffy said:


> Here in Poland, we have it during each mass, right after the sermon. This is a set of 4-6 very short prayers. We just pray for the Church, for the congregation, for any current issues like recent victims of the tsunami or a dozen miners who died tragically recently, and finally for all the people present during the mass.
> Eg,
> 
> 1."Let's pray for the divine Church so that it could help us find the way to eternity ". And the people reply: "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
> 2. "Let's pray for the dead miners so that Lord welcomes them all in the divine kingdom" "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
> 3."Let's pray for peace in the Middle East". "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
> 4."Let's pray for us all so that we could find love and peace". "Lord, hear our voices raised in prayer."
> General Intercessions - Wikipedia


Got it, many thanks.


----------



## jasio

I think that in English it's called "prayer of the faithful", and it's something completely different than a "faithful prayer".


----------



## navdušen

jasio, you are 100% correct. I live in the US and this is how it is called here.


----------



## jasio

;-)


----------



## Michelle Green

Thank you all.


----------



## haes

Michelle Green said:


> Thank you all.



It means the prayer of the faithful (of the people, the crowd standing in the church or during the ceremony). "Wiernych" is genitive, 2nd case for "wierni" = the faithful people


----------

